# ISIL claims to have "Dirty Bomb" smuggled into Europe



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Report: Islamic State Claims ?Radioactive Device? Now in Europe | Washington Free Beacon

Here is something to think about. A bomb maker for ISIL is claiming that they have smuggled a "dirty bomb" using radioactive materials into Europe. He is claiming that they are using radioactive that they got from the University of Mosul when they took over the area.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, it looks like Obama is well on his way to changing the world and the US. If the report is true (and I don't doubt that it is), how long before the dirty little things (I can't type hat I really want to) get into the US? Guess I'll break out my dosimeters for me and the wife and make I got new battery in the V-715 survey meter.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Part of me wants to see the sleeping giant.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Part of me wants to see the sleeping giant.


I have often wondered what event would indeed wake the sleeping giant and once again, fill him with a terrible resolve. I have felt for a long time that a couple of small nuclear devices used in conjunction with hacking the power grid and other valnurable computer systems, possably chemical and biological, would be the most likely scenario. Given today's political climate and leadership......Would it be enough to force us to retaliate with said terrible resolve? Would it be enough to wake the sleeping giant? I wonder.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If he does wake up I hope he does the job for good this time. Bomb them into glass type response. Not pussy foot around worrying about what other countries think and embolden our enemies "AGAIN".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With Obama in office? Give me a break. Obama would probably tell us to wait until all the investigating is done before we leap to judgement. Too bad he didn't think of that in Ferguson.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, decimate if not exterminate.

But....with all the intelligence and stuff, what the headline really should say "brit'elite having savages do their dirty work". Getting too hard to believe they could do anything f without being hand held and cab fare.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Too bad they are concentrated where there are so many innocents and good people, a neutron bomb is in order for IS, maybe many. Then a good place to start some swine farms.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Report: Islamic State Claims ?Radioactive Device? Now in Europe | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> Here is something to think about. A bomb maker for ISIL is claiming that they have smuggled a "dirty bomb" using radioactive materials into Europe. He is claiming that they are using radioactive that they got from the University of Mosul when they took over the area.


Why would they brag about it before setting it off??Perhaps just big talk. I'll worry more if they boast about getting one into East Tennessee!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Why would they brag about it before setting it off? Maybe because Europe is a big place and they think that nothing can be done to stop them. Propaganda wise it makes allot of sense to say that they are going to do it, and then do so. They can then tell their followers: "see, we told them we were going to do it and they can't stop us"..... then of course they could just be lying, they are muslims.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Why would they brag about it before setting it off? Maybe because Europe is a big place and they think that nothing can be done to stop them. Propaganda wise it makes allot of sense to say that they are going to do it, and then do so. They can then tell their followers: "see, we told them we were going to do it and they can't stop us"..... then of course they could just be lying, they are muslims.


Put them all in a swine latrine. Pig spoor is too good for any of them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Yes, decimate if not exterminate.
> 
> But....with all the intelligence and stuff, what the headline really should say "brit'elite having savages do their dirty work". Getting too hard to believe they could do anything f without being hand held and cab fare.
> View attachment 8741


To decimate means to kill one tenth....That's not enough. We need to obliterate, annihilate, eradicate, them and there lands...Create that really big glass mirrored sheet that covers the middle east and then that'll help with the whole climate change thing they are really worried about...Heck we could possibly turn that Glass desert into one gigantic solar cell and make energy for ever with it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well a tenth left is too many for me but I never get to say


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess we'll find out if it's true....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

If it makes the stock market go up....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

If this is so I think they will use it soon to avoid/reduce risk of being caught putting it in place. Each and every day they wait the odds of capture go up somewhat so stay tuned!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Free Bacon reports this & no one else does. Who makes this stuff up?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> If the report is true (and I don't doubt that it is), how long before the dirty little things (I can't type hat I really want to) get into the US?


How do we know they are not already here? The southern border is wide open, and I have seen news reports suggesting that jihadists have been in contact with the Mexican drug cartels. Remember, Afganistan is one of the worlds leading producers of opium poppies.
"Hey Juan, here's a few kilos of heroin. We need some guides to get us across the American border."

Far fetched? I don't think so.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MHO, I feel that ISIS would want to inspire Shock and Awe by detonating a bunch of dirty bombs or regular nukes at one time. Since most of Europe and the US is Christian, when would the best time to detonate a bomb? Christmas, Easter, for US maybe the 4th of July! But of course, just saying they have one has already upped my preparedness level a notch. So they win, even if nothing happens.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I sure hope so and I hope they detonate it in Washington DC when both houses are in session and Obama is on a rare occasion not on the golf course or the campaign trail. It would do America as a whole a lot of good.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I sure hope so and I hope they detonate it in Washington DC when both houses are in session and Obama is on a rare occasion not on the golf course or the campaign trail. It would do America as a whole a lot of good.


Maybe that's why Obama is never home?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Right!
View attachment 8760


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't believe we have muslams here but we do. One of their little rats was teaching one of our boys that "the only way to do well in business is to "destroy anything and everyone in your way." - we had it nicer here but the place is scumming up. Hopefully, wipp will get most of them in juarez before evil trash even gets here.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have often wondered what event would indeed wake the sleeping giant and once again, fill him with a terrible resolve. I have felt for a long time that a couple of small nuclear devices used in conjunction with hacking the power grid and other valnurable computer systems, possably chemical and biological, would be the most likely scenario. Given today's political climate and leadership......Would it be enough to force us to retaliate with said terrible resolve? Would it be enough to wake the sleeping giant? I wonder.


 That'd take another MAN like Roosevelt...the P.O.S. that's in the White House now would probably like to have a couple beers with the bombers in the White House garden....you know, talk it over. Leading from behind, and all that crap!


----------

